# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Gary Johnson in 2012... for US Senate

## Imperial

That's right. Gary Johnson should run in 2012. But he should run for US Senate in New Mexico. And here is my laundry list of reasons why:

1) He is their former two-term governor. Name recognition will be ZERO problem in New Mexico (something Johnson has struggled with nationwide).

2) A statewide election is much cheaper than the presidential election. We can help fund it and Johnson can actually make a difference with his own coffers too.

3) The incumbent, Jeff Bingaman, is rumored to be retiring in 2012. Johnson entering the race would likely seal the deal on his retirement, creating an open seat. (Open seats are MUCH easier to win than stealing it from an incumbent).

4) Coattails. If Johnson runs, he can endorse Adam Kokesh in NM-03 if Adam runs again and help a liberty candidate rally the votes.

5) People will notice Johnson running for Senate in New Mexico. He could endorse Ron Paul for president and help get our guy some press.

6) Another Senator would help Rand Paul in the Senate and give our movement another high-profile victory.

Finally 7) A term in the Senate could help set Johnson up for a future run for President if he wanted it, once he was back in the political limelight.

----------


## 0zzy

oh snap. that sounds a lot more reasonable than presidency. he said on the Colbert show, jokingly, that "however could I run for president when I take the positions I do?" but kinda indicated he might run for something. I think it should be this.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

i like your take on this

----------


## low preference guy

i support this. gary strikes me as having the personality of an executive (governor or president), but if he can tolerate being a legislator, getting him elected will be fantastic.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Great idea!

----------


## BuddyRey

I approve this message!!!

----------


## dr. hfn

i like this idea

----------


## libertybrewcity

great idea, i don't think he presidential material judging by his speech at the RFR. senate would be excellent for 2012 and he could absolutely win, although given what we saw happened with the NM establishment GOp he might have some trouble.

----------


## libertybrewcity

and i don't know how many more well known republicans are in new mexico that would pose a serious challenge.

----------


## Schmitto2121

hes planning on running for president, its obvious.

----------


## bighairycaveman

he'd be an awesome senator

----------


## BuddyRey

Bump for a really terrific idea.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> hes planning on running for president, its obvious.


very obvious. iowa, his organization..doesn't get anymore obvious then that.

----------


## Imperial

> hes planning on running for president, its obvious.


Oh, i definitely agree this is what he is going for. But I think if there is enough outcry for this and someone who he is close to can convince him (like Jeffrey Miron, the Harvard economist who has also been his policy advisor as of late) to run for Senate, we could see it happen.

I don't think he has any chance at president, unless something miraculous happens. But in the Senate he would be an auto-frontrunner, before he even spent a dime.

What I really want to see is a "Draft Gary Johnson for Senate" website, much like that one crew did for Schiff and Rand. I don't have the technological ability to, and we still have the 2010 races to get through. but it is definitely worth pursuing at some point.

----------


## BuddyRey

//

----------


## justinc.1089

THIS IS ****ING BRILLIANT!


I think the thought had actually crossed my mind before, but I guess something distracted me or I was doing something because I don't know why I wouldn't have suggested this!

Johnson would ABSOLUTELY win a Senate race! We would have another victory in the Senate!

And if Schiff pulls off a miracle victory in his race we would have THREE senators!

This would also put Johnson in a much better position to run for president in 2016 or 2020 too. Someone has GOT to convince him to run for Senate, not the presidency! Tell him he can run for president in 2016 or 2020, and point out he would be much more likely to actually win the presidency if he becomes a Senator first!

We need Johnson to run for Senate really bad, someone make a website for this lol!

----------


## HopeForTheFuture2012

This is not going to happen. There has not been a single instance in Gary Johnson's career where he has even entertained the idea of running for Senate. If anything is going to happen, it is going to be a 2012 run for the presidency. 

Even Ron Paul came out today to say that he would first support Gary Johnson for 2012 if Paul doesn't run himself: http://dailycaller.com/2010/06/21/ro...minee-in-2012/

----------


## MR2Fast2Catch

I also think this would be a great idea. He would be a powerful asset in the Senate.

If Ron Paul runs for president again, I see no reason why Gary Johnson should run for President, other than to support Ron's ideas in the debates and then drop out to endorse Ron before the voting starts. That alone could be a better idea than running for Senate though.

But if he has experience as a US Senator on his resume, his run for the Presidency would be much more notable. But it's obvious that Gary is looking towards the presidential election, not a lower office. He wants to present his views to the country to spread the message of liberty.

----------


## Imperial

> I also think this would be a great idea. He would be a powerful asset in the Senate.
> 
> If Ron Paul runs for president again, I see no reason why Gary Johnson should run for President, other than to support Ron's ideas in the debates and then drop out to endorse Ron before the voting starts. That alone could be a better idea than running for Senate though.
> 
> But if he has experience as a US Senator on his resume, his run for the Presidency would be much more notable. But it's obvious that Gary is looking towards the presidential election, not a lower office. He wants to present his views to the country to spread the message of liberty.


One way to do this would be to start in the presidential primary through the debates, then do a high-profile manouver to drop out and switch to the Senate race while endorsing Paul for President. That would give the political establishment one hell of a migraine...

----------


## libertybrewcity

Johnson is not presidential material. I wonder what his status with Ron Paul is? I'm sure they have talked this over before. If Paul rand I don't think Johnson would get to far. He would have an excellent chance of winning in 2012 for the senate.

----------


## klamath

This I could get behind! I have no enthusiasm for a presidential run but Senate candidate from NM might get money from me even.

----------


## K466

I agree with this idea. I can see him winning that but not a Presidential race unfortunately.

Besides, Ron Paul can run in 2012 and has enough name recognition.

----------


## justinc.1089

> I agree with this idea. I can see him winning that but not a Presidential race unfortunately.
> 
> Besides, Ron Paul can run in 2012 and has enough name recognition.


I can see him winning in 2016 just fine after Paul's term ends. 

Until then, he should be in the senate where we need him right now at the moment.

After 2016 and 2020, Rand can win 2024 and 2028!

----------


## libertybrewcity

> I can see him winning in 2016 just fine after Paul's term ends. 
> 
> Until then, he should be in the senate where we need him right now at the moment.
> 
> After 2016 and 2020, Rand can win 2024 and 2028!


sounds like a great long term strategy

----------


## brenden.b

Sounds great to me. I'd support it financially. Name recognition is definitely a problem for a presidential run, but not for Senate.

----------


## Flash

In the Senate he could help repeal Obamacare and build up name recognition nationally.

----------


## economics102

> One way to do this would be to start in the presidential primary through the debates, then do a high-profile manouver to drop out and switch to the Senate race while endorsing Paul for President. That would give the political establishment one hell of a migraine...


That's kinda really clever!

----------


## Matt Collins

Yes, his experience as Governor, followed by experience as Senator would give him both the legislative and executive experience to be a qualified presidential candidate.

----------


## trey4sports

its not a foregone conclusion Ron will run. I like having BOTH of them on stage changing peoples minds and exposing them to liberty.

Edit: IF Ron wins the nomination then GJ would be a great VP pick because of his experience and loyalty to liberty

----------


## nelsonwinters

It would be great if he ran for a Senate seat, however, I get the impression that he doesn't want to be a legislator but rather likes to be in an executive position.  He's been a business leader and a governor.

----------


## Matt Collins

> its not a foregone conclusion Ron will run.


Yes it is.

----------


## randolphfuller

An old friend and former member of his Wash. staff tells me he is not going to  run.

----------


## Imperial

> An old friend and former member of his Wash. staff tells me he is not going to  run.


For Senate I take it? Or do you mean President too?

----------


## Libertea Party

bump...now that Ron Paul is "50/50" in running maybe this is a good option?

There's also a Senate seat in 2014 versus Tom Udall who is quite an establishment hack:




> He is the son of Stewart Udall, who was Secretary of the Interior from 1961 to 1969, nephew of Arizona Congressman Morris Udall, and 1st cousin of Colorado Senator Mark Udall and double second cousin of former Oregon Senator Gordon Smith.


If Johnson was the only liberty candidate in 2012 that would be the best option i.e. run for POTUS in 2012, get a fundraising base and then use that to run in 2014 for New Mexico US Senator. But since Ron is running as well I don't know if that's as good as an approach. 

Even if he runs in 2012 for Senate against Jeff Bingaman that means the dollars will need be given to both Ron Paul for President and Johnson for Senate. There might be some cushion since the General Election for Senators doesn't really get started until March 2012 but that means Johnson will need to clear the GOP primary field. 

Heck he could run in 2012 AND 2014 for Senate if he doesn't make it the first time. See John Ensign: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Ensign#U.S._Senate

----------


## Imperial

> bump...now that Ron Paul is "50/50" in running maybe this is a good option?
> 
> There's also a Senate seat in 2014 versus Tom Udall who is quite an establishment hack:
> 
> 
> 
> If Johnson was the only liberty candidate in 2012 that would be the best option i.e. run for POTUS in 2012, get a fundraising base and then use that to run in 2014 for New Mexico US Senator. But since Ron is running as well I don't know if that's as good as an approach. 
> 
> Even if he runs in 2012 for Senate against Jeff Bingaman that means the dollars will need be given to both Ron Paul for President and Johnson for Senate. There might be some cushion since the General Election for Senators doesn't really get started until March 2012 but that means Johnson will need to clear the GOP primary field. 
> ...


Thanks for bumping this- I couldn't even find my old thread!

A Johnson for Senate  bid would need dollars, but I think you would get the NRSC and third party advocacy groups behind it since he is the strongest candidate the state party could possibly field. Here is one comment I left at SSP on who could take on Bingaman:




> We already saw Steve Pearce run in two statewide bids before, once losing in the primary and once getting smashed by Udall.
> Domenici Jr. showed he faltered pretty badly in the Republican primary this year for Governor, which was his to lose. Allen Weh might be able to make a bid, but he lacks huge name recognition and has some bad dirt from the one attorney that was fired after a conversation with a White House aide.


It is also worth mentioning ex-Rep Heather Wilson, as she has shown interest in the seat as well. However, she has been out of office for awhile now and never won a statewide race- she lost the 06 senatorial primary to Pearce.

----------


## TCE

Gary Johnson would be the GOP's best shot at this seat. They have shown themselves accepting of less than neo-cons in the past from New Mexico. It's like MA in that a perfect candidate doesn't exist, they just want an "R" to win. Anyway we can convince him? Email address or something.

----------


## kahless

I just watched him on Stossel and are not a fan at all of this guy.  He wants to raise the social security age, possibly even to 84.  So I am paying into it my entire life and possible will never see the benefit.  $#@! him. 

There are so many better solutions.  For one, they could end the wars and close overseas bases to fund social security and stop robbing the fund for other things. They could also give me the money I paid into it back and abolish it.  Instead of stealing money from me my entire life where I may never get to see the benefit in return.

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/45108...-cut-spending/

----------


## trey4sports

Gary is NOT running for Senate, he has no intention at all of being a Senator

----------


## nathanmn

> I just watched him on Stossel and are not a fan at all of this guy.  He wants to raise the social security age, possibly even to 84.  So I am paying into it my entire life and possible will never see the benefit.  $#@! him. 
> 
> There are so many better solutions.  For one, they could end the wars and close overseas bases to fund social security and stop robbing the fund for other things. They could also give me the money I paid into it back and abolish it.  Instead of stealing money from me my entire life where I may never get to see the benefit in return.
> 
> http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/45108...-cut-spending/


You missed the point. He wasn't actually suggesting raising the SS retirement age to 84... he was saying that would be similar to how it was set up originally because the original average lifespan was lower than the retirement age. People didn't live to collect SS as much when it was first started, which is part of why social security is running a deficit. 

We could completely end the wars and completely dismantle our military and we would still run a huge deficit. The reality is social security pretty much needs to be cut in some way, and raising the retirement age a few years is very reasonable. If you are close to retirement the age probably wouldn't be raised for you anyways, as they generally gradually implement those types of changes. We have a 1.5 trillion dollar deficit, and the money you paid into social security was not only stolen by congress, they also racked up a huge debt while spending it. The money simply isn't there, and if people aren't willing to make sacrifices then they will end up being paid in highly devalued dollars. Not a good bargain in the long run.

Also, I don't know if he mentioned it in this one, but he also has talked about raising the social security tax cap, which would raise revenues. He also mentioned means testing so wealthy people wouldn't collect. He obviously isn't trying to dismantle social security, but instead save it.

----------


## Flash

> We tested former Governor Gary Johnson, Congressman Steve Pearce, and former Congresswoman Heather Wilson against Bingaman. He easily dispatches all of them, leading Johnson by 11 points at 51-40, Wilson by 19 points at 56-37, and Pearce by 23 points at 57-34.
> ...
> 
> Johnson is by far the most intriguing potential entrant on the Republican side. He's popular with 44% of voters holding a positive view of him to just 32% with a negative one. What's unique about his numbers is that there's almost no variation across party lines- 46% of independents, 44% of Democrats, and 43% of Republicans see him favorably. His unusual views on some issues have had the effect of making him unusually popular for a Republican with Democrats, but also unusually unpopular for a Republican with Republicans. If he could get through a Republican primary his crossover support might make him a pretty formidable candidate but doing that could be an uphill battle.
> 
> If Republicans want to win the state in an open seat situation Johnson might be the way to go though- he leads both Democratic House members in hypothetical contests, 44-43 over Martin Heinrich and 45-40 over Ben Ray Lujan. The more traditional potential candidates of Pearce and Wilson meanwhile would start out well behind the Democratic duo. Heinrich leads Pearce 53-38 and Wilson 50-39 in head to head match ups and Lujan leads Pearce 49-37 and Wilson 48-40.


http://publicpolicypolling.blogspot....open-seat.html

----------


## eduardo89

I think this is a much better idea than running for president in 2012, he should run for senate then try at it in 2016 with Rand as his running mate!

----------

